

Open source your novel - codebala
https://medium.com/writers-on-writing/8cd02fdc55f0

======
qznc
You should at least follow some process like the snowflake method [0] to
maintain consistency.

[0] [http://www.advancedfictionwriting.com/articles/snowflake-
met...](http://www.advancedfictionwriting.com/articles/snowflake-method/)

